# [A: Lordaeron] "Auge des Phönix" sucht Raider für 25er



## Trozan (3. August 2009)

Ein herzliches Hallo vom Auge des Phönix !

Wir sind eine der größten Allianz-Gilden auf dem Server Lordaeron. Zur Erweiterung unserer Raidabteilung suchen wir Raider für den 25er Content.

In diesem Beitrag hier findest Du was wir Dir bieten, wer wir sind und wen wir suchen.

Wenn Du Dich bei uns bewerben möchtest, dann schau bitte auf unserer Homepage im  Bewerber-Forum vorbei.

Wir freuen uns auf Dich !

_*Die AdP - Gildenleitung*_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Aktuell suchen wir : (Stand 05.09.2009)*

- *Achtung !!! Wir erweitern unsere Raidabteilung !!!*

*FÜR ALLE KLASSEN GILT :*
Abweichend von der konkreten Klassensuche, prüfen wir Aufgrund der Erweiterung unserer Raidabteilung, aktuell alle Bewerbungen von Chars die besonders raiderfahren und equiped sind sowie eine überdurchschnittliche Raidbeteiligung garantieren. (>50%)

- *Konkrete Klassensuche :*

_*Heiler : 1 Paladin, 1 Priester (Diszi oder Holy), 1 Schamane*_
(alle möglichst mit PvE-Dual-Specc)
_*DDs : 1 Shadow-Priester, 1 Schurke, 1 Todesritter, 1 Magier*_
(alle möglichst mit PvE-Dual-Specc)
_*Tank : 1 Krieger
(möglichst mit PvE-Dual-Specc)

Die Anzahl dieser Suche erklärt sich damit, dass unsere Mitgliederabteilung dadurch zukünftig von regelmäßigen Raids entlastet würde.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wir bieten....*

...Dir eine *Raidabteilung*_ und einen Mitgliederbereich, innerhalb einer _*gut organisierten Gilde*_, mit vielen engagierten Menschen, die Dich auch als Menschen sehen und behandeln.

Unser Mitgliederbereich wird nicht aktiv beworben, hier findest Du Spieler der PvP-Fraktion, altgediente Raider die uns treu bleiben und viele gute Freunde vom AdP.

Unsere Raidabteilung bietet Dir einen *25er Ulduar DKP-Raid 3x die Woche*. Im neuen Content oder in push to clear Phasen raiden wir nach Absprache evtl. auch mal 4 Tage.

_*Zeiten : Mi. oder Do., So., Di. jeweils zwischen 19 bis 23 Uhr*_

Aktuell haben wir im *25er Ulduar 8/14 Bossen clear* sowie auf Farmstatus. Um bei den Hütern etwas schneller vorwärts zu kommen suchen wir Dich ^^

Wir bieten Dir ebenfalls einen _*10er Ulduar Würfel-Raid 3x die Woche*_, in dem am ersten Raidtag Nachrücker equiped werden und ab dem zweiten Tag auf Progress geachtet wird.

_*Zeiten : Mi. oder Do., Fr., Mo. jeweils zwischen 19 bis 23 Uhr*_

Aktuell haben wir im _*10er Ulduar 12/14 Bossen clear * _ sowie auf Farmstatus. Wir stehen vor Yogg Saron der sicher auch bald fallen wird. Vielleicht bist Du da schon mit dabei !? ^^

Du findest eine _*TS2-Plattform*_, die selbst bei großer Onlinezahl für die ganze Gilde ausreicht.Diese nutzen wir für Raids und zum Gildeninternen "plauschen" ^^

Durch unseren Mitgliederbereich und engagierte Raider wirst Du bei uns außerhalb der Raidzeiten viele coole Menschen finden, die zusammen spielen, questen, farmen, handeln und einfach viel Spaß zusammen haben. Unsere verschiedenen _*Ingame-Events*_ wie Lvl.1 Gnomenrennen, Classicraid, Horderaid, etc. sind genau so beliebt wie unser _*riesiges Reallife Gildentreffen*_ bei dem wir Dir viel bieten können.

Unsere Klassenleiter und viele WoW-erfahrene Menschen garantieren Dir das notwendige _*Know How*_ rund um Deinen Mainchar und um Deine Spielweise ständig zu verbessern.

Wenn wir Dir nach einem Proberaid im 25er sowie evtl. noch im 10er, eine _*vierwöchige Probezeit*_ anbieten, dann hast Du einen halben Fuß in Deinem neuen WoW-Erlebnis ^^


*Wir sind...*

...eine der größten und bekanntesten Gilden auf dem Server mit sehr freundschaftlicher und offener Atmosphäre und bieten _*eine ingame-Heimat*_, die man nicht verlassen möchte !

Dabei konzentrieren wir uns auf den _*PvE-Raidbereich*_ mit dem Ziel jeden _*Content Clear*_ zu feiern ^^, bevor ein neuer Content erscheint.

Wir streben nicht unbedingt nach einem Server-Firstkill, aber sehr wohl nach _*gemeinschaftlichen Erfolgen*_ mit Spaß bei der nötigen Ausdauer !

Die _*Gildenstruktur und Organisation * _ alles notwendigen ist mit uns _*gewachsen*_ und abgeschlossen, für unsere Ziele _*erweitern wir unsere Raidabteilung * _.

Außerhalb der Raidzeiten hat die gesamte Bandbreite von WoW bei uns eine _*Akzeptanz*_. Mit _*regelmäßigen Events * _ fördern wir alle Bereiche und erreichen so ein_*Wir-Gefühl ! * _

Diese Ziele trägt _*jeder*_ einzelne mit und _*hilft*_ auf seine persönliche Weise dabei !


*Wir suchen...*

...Dich ^^ Du bist im Reallife Älter als _*18 Jahre * _ und suchst eine echte Gemeinschaft in die Du Dich _*integrierst*_ und mit der Du _*raiden*_ möchtest. Du bist Gildenintern wie auch außerhalb freundlich zu anderen, wir haben einen guten Ruf und möchten diesen behalten.

Du nimmst an unseren 25er Raids mit einer _*Mindestbeteiligung von zur Zeit 33%*_ teil, bist motiviert, hast auch im Progress etwas _*Ausdauer*_ und hast seit mindestens _*6 Monaten Raiderfahrung*_  (Naxx 10+25 clear).

Du spielst Deinen _*Mainchar*_ bei uns, kennst Dich mit Deinem Char aus und bist weitgehend _*Naxx25 eher besser equiped*_, sinnvoll gesockelt sowie verzaubert und hast im Raid genügend Tränke und Bufffood dabei.

Deine 25er Ulduar _*ID*_ hältst Du Dir _*Gildenintern*_ komplett frei und verstehst, dass dies notwendig ist, um Dir und auch der Gilde immer das best mögliche Setup bieten zu können. Deine 10er Ulduar ID steht Dir zur freien Verfügung, wobei wir uns freuen, wenn Du z.B. im Progress-10er mit uns raiden möchtest.

Deine möglichen _*Onlinezeiten sind ab 19.00 Uhr bis ca. 23.30 Uhr an 25er Raidtagen*_. Die weitere Zeit für das notwendige farmen Deines Bufffoods,Tränke, Gold etc.findest Du auch.

Dabei hast Du selbstverständlich eine _*funktionierende Internetverbindung * _ mit einem Rechner der WoW sinnvoll im 25er spielbar macht und TS2, dass Du auch nutzt. Ebenso installierst Du unsere Pflichtaddons ohne alles zu diskutieren ^^

Findest Du Dich nun bei uns wieder ? Möchtest Du uns wirklich kennen lernen ?

Dann schreib uns eine _*qualifizierte Bewerbung * _ in unserem Forum, die auch etwas 
_*über Dich als Person * _ aussagt => Siehe Sticky  Tipps zum Bewerbungsinhalt

Wenn wir denken dass Du zu uns passen könntest,  dann setzen wir uns gerne Ingame mit Dir in Verbindung und besprechen danach die weiteren Dinge mit Dir in unserem TS !

Nun ist Dein erster Proberaid nicht mehr fern ^^ wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung


_*Die AdP - Gildenleitung*_
 www.auge-des-phoenix.de


----------



## Trozan (8. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Trozan (10. August 2009)

/ Aktualisiert


----------



## Trozan (16. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Trozan (23. August 2009)

/Aktualisiert


----------



## Trozan (27. August 2009)

/ Aktualisiert


----------



## Trozan (2. September 2009)

/ push


----------



## Trozan (5. September 2009)

/ Aktualisiert


----------



## Trozan (11. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Trozan (13. September 2009)

/ Aktualisiert


----------

